# First time showing



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

How did your day go today?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Most importantly, I hope you both had FUN!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We had a lot of fun. There is a group of golden people that my breeder puts her crates with. So we had our own golden section in the grooming area. Alaska is just a big small town with only 770,000 people in the whole state. To have a 3 point major we have to have people fly up from the states with their dogs. So we just made our 3 point major. We had a total of 12 goldens.

Lucy was very sweet and good natured all weekend. She was so patience with the grooming. I must confess that last week was her first bath, so the whole grooming thing was new to her. Her breeding is a total outcrossing and her COI is very low, so her co-breeders were very interested in seeing how she looks. They think she has potential to be finished, which is tough to do in Alaska with so few shows.

I was very surprised by how different the goldens look from one dog to the next. Lucy of course wanted to meet every dog, which was hard to keep her from greeting as a golden will do. Lucy was also very mellow and calm. She didn't bite the leash in the ring and she seemed to be having fun. Each morning I took her for a 3 mile off leash run (3 miles for me). I think the excercise really helped her be calm.

She'll be a pretty field dog all nicely trimmed next weekend!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Here's a link to photos of Miss Lucy with her breeder on the grooming table. 
Lucy's mom did not win again on Sunday. Different judge different show. Now we have to make sure Lucy doesn't step on her mom's toes since mom isn't finished yet.
https://plus.google.com/photos/1163...s/5859330274736883521?authkey=CKmv5IXEjPKHywE


----------

